# Campo de Marte



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Buenas fotos Juan1912.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

De cualquier forma Juan, estan bien tomadas, son areas de nuestra Lima, que poco a poco van pasando al olvido, y solamente hace algunos años, era todo un gran espectaculo ver los desfiles escolares por ahi, hasta yo llegue a desfilar por ahi


----------



## kikethegreat (Nov 26, 2006)

en los años de alberto andrade estaba mil veces mejor cuidado, lo se porque yo pasaba por ahi, vivia en jesus maria, y tras su arreglo empezaron a construirse los nuevos edificios q vemos, creo q hay varios proyectos, d los cuales se construira un nuevo edificio de 20 pisos lo vi enla tv


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El Campo de Marte es todo un acierto en la ciudad....*

Para añadir ilustraciones,recordemos las fotos del forista PaiMei74 :


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*No será como el parisino ....pero...*

Nuestro limeñísimo Campo de Marte es bien agradable... 
Acá el imponente Champ de Mars :











J Block said:


> Supongo que le pusieron el nombre del Champs de Mars de París.


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

JaVPrO said:


> A ver si termina siendo El Golf 2 , me refiero a que por ejemplo llo hagan mas verde.. y que hayan edificios residenciales medianos a sus alrededores.


Bueno están obviando un punto a favor del Campo de Marte al decir esto, que es un parque publico!!!! toda persona tiene acceso, eso lo hace alguito especial.
Ahora que cada vez más gente vive en sus alrededores, la gente pedirá al municipio que se renueve y se haga más bonito, es lo bueno de que viva gente a sus alrededores.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Buenisimo el thread no lo habia visto kay:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

No habia visto este thread, a ver quien se anima a poner fotos de nuevos proyectos al rededor del Campo de Marte


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

No conocía Campo de Marte...se ve chévere en las fotos.


----------



## Wendy Quispe (Oct 31, 2007)

*yo si conosco*

es chevere ese parque,con mis amigas vamos seguido,hay chicos guapos por la zona. El parque es enorme,una se pierde en ese parque,es demasiado grande,pero me gusta mucho.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El Campo de Marte se está rodeando de edificios cada día más.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

Wendy Quispe said:


> es chevere ese parque,con mis amigas vamos seguido,*hay chicos guapos por la zona*. El parque es enorme,una se pierde en ese parque,es demasiado grande,pero me gusta mucho.


jeje, yo vivia por alli...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

caballoazul said:


> jeje, yo vivia por alli...


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajaja :lol:


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

alquien sabe x q banneron a wendy quispe, era graciosa jejeje


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

lucho19 said:


> alquien sabe x q banneron a wendy quispe, era graciosa jejeje


Lo mismo me pregunto y también por Dodi y no me malentiendan que no es una crítica al porque de la sanción, imagino que los moderadores deben tener sus motivos y no los discuto, si no que expreso la curiosidad de saber el porque se banea a un forista, creo que se debería hacer un hilo donde se apunte a los foristas sancionados y el porque de la misma.

Sobre el hilo se agradece las fotos aunque siendo crítico creo que se pueden hacer mejores tomas.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Buenas fotos Juan no las habia visto.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

lucho19 said:


> alquien sabe x q banneron a wendy quispe, era graciosa jejeje





Poligono said:


> Lo mismo me pregunto y también por Dodi y no me malentiendan que no es una crítica al porque de la sanción, imagino que los moderadores deben tener sus motivos y no los discuto, si no que expreso la curiosidad de saber el porque se banea a un forista, creo que se debería hacer un hilo donde se apunte a los foristas sancionados y el porque de la misma.
> 
> Sobre el hilo se agradece las fotos aunque siendo crítico creo que se pueden hacer mejores tomas.


Hola chicos, no convirtamos este trhead tan bonito en un lugar en donde hablamos sobre otro forista.

Mapamundista o Dodiperu fue banneado a expresa solicitud suya.

Wendy Quishpe fue banneada por ser una cuenta clon, lamentablemente de Dodiperu.

Una pena lo que ha pasado, pero ha sido mucha la insistencia del forista para promover su desapariciòn del foro que asì tal cual lo hice por consideraciòn a é.

Mucho les pido no hagan de esto una fiesta o un lio de comentarios, recordemos al forista que nos acompañó todo este tiempo y si algún dìa desea volver lo revisaremos.

No hagan quote de esta explicaciòn, ya que es solo una aclaraciòn ante lo solicitado.

Gracias!


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cómo se hará para actuar tan bien...
En fin, siempre me picaba el pie cuando pasaba por allí, pero nunca se me ocurrió entrar. Tan grande se le ve. ¿Alguien sabe cuántas hectáreas abarca? hay un monumento que me gusta mucho, creo que es de homenaje a los combatientes del 41. Lo malo es que da un aspecto algo descuidado; lo que espero se haya mejorado porque es una de las zonas verdes más importantes de Lima.
Igual voy a tener que entrar un buen día a ver si es verdad tanta maravilla, y porque según sé, por allí queda el Instituto de Estudios Peruanos.


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

ALGUN DIA GOZAREMOS DE PARQUES CON LIBRE ACCESO?
SIN REJAS?
LIMPIOS?
TENEMOS PARQUES MUY BUENOS
ES UNA PENA QUE POR NO SABER USARLOS TENGAMOS QUE CERCARLOS.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Me gustó mucho, buenas fotos juan


----------

